# First ever 60-P



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Let me start off by saying that this is my first 20 gal tank . Crs, buces arrived today! - What.. only 5 pictures per post? Buce came in alive, pieces rotting here and there and portions were a little smaller than expected but none the less they are alive for now. The crystal shrimps does not look good at all, doing drip acclimation right now at 2 drops/sec. Will be interesting to see how they fair in a new tank, currently ph 6.8, 140 TDS(24 tap) ( kh / gh kits on the way) and temperature set to 79 F.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Alright quick update - all 30 crystals are alive after acclimation,no deaths yet as of now. My clamp light came and I am very surprised that the light penetration is much worse than I expected, I'll get a new bulb for it and try again but for now I have a 60 cm chihiro led shipping from hongkong and quite excited to see how 39 watts will par with my current 2x 24 watt set up. One of them is a Nicrew LED ( 96 LEDs (8 blue )) and I got this from amazon prime 35$, loved it on my 10 gallon but the light penetration on the 60-P was not up to my expectations. The other light I purchased from Aquarium West ( also 60 cm ) for 124$ and its proving to be a piece of crap, terrible heat dissipation and even less penetration than the Nicrew ( good for warming my hands in winter). However I did buy this light 2-3 years ago for my cichlid tank and did not do research on planted tank lights, just bought whatever was available in store. For now this will be just a grow tank as I have my last shipment of anubias comming in a week and perhaps a few larger buces.

About the pictures, they are taken by an iphone ( lights seem a bit much for auto ) ( jpg 007 was taken with one light off ) Right now the lights are bright enough to let my anubias petite to shoot out 2 leaves per week and stream like crazy- the buce and S repens were also streaming. Again, no co2 injection or excel.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Talk about nice bubbler - Anubias recovering and more shrimp. Is it just me or do shrimps like to poop a lot?

Update - I see shells! They sure grow fast, 2 days into new tank and i see 3+ shells already.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good. Yup. My shrimp poop lots too but not as bad as fish


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Newest additions, can you guess which one is which?  Suang Blue, Arrogant Blue, Pampandoi, Brownie Blue. Pictures are not great but I promise i'll work on it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

1) Pampandoi, 2) Suang Blue, 3) Arrogant Blue, 4) Brownie Blue?


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Reckon said:


> 1) Pampandoi, 2) Suang Blue, 3) Arrogant Blue, 4) Brownie Blue?


 i dont really know myself haha.. Suang Blue and Arrogant Blue are correct, theres no labeling of the brownie and pampandoi.  its going to haunt me later on i bet..


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pampandoi is the smallest one. 
Brownie is around the same size as arrogant blue.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

The brownie blue and pampandoi are practically the same size.. I guess time will tell!


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

1.) Pampandoi 4.) Brownie Blue (with teeny tiny leaves). 

Reckon is correct. ?


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

^ It's not a "question mark". It's supposed to be an emoji.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Picture time! Next update will most likely be when the plants completely fill in, especially the fissidens or when I get tired of the ugly scape and restart one. I'll be honest it looks pretty bad which is why I never post a picture of the full thing..


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

S repen pictures is bad but growth rate is pretty good. Started with a pot of tropica 1-2 grow now its more like 3-4 pots in total and all it took was 3 weeks..


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Can someone ID the white blob for me please? Snail eggs? I hope not..


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

And now the rest of the stuff..


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

This one is for you Reckon, if you read this post try to id the plant  Not the english thyme








And the remaining stuff I couldn't fit into my tank.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm currently starting another 20 gallon tank, wood refused to sink so until I don't know if i want to start another journal as i'd just take it down eventually.. 800 gph pump in there hooked up onto diy filtration follow by a waterfall, I planned to make a platform for emersed plants but quickly realize I don't have a suitable light and ambient temperatures are too low, I could try half submerge half emerse? Looks like I need more bucephalandras . The chihiro A series light needs to arrive already! I need to trim my plants in the cherry tank, maybe throw it up for sale if I have the time


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wyvc said:


> This one is for you Reckon, if you read this post try to id the plant  Not the english thyme
> View attachment 160681
> 
> 
> ...


It's a hygrophila species I think. Maybe sp. Stricta. 
As for what could be snail eggs - when in doubt just try to get rid of the anyways. But that being said, if you see 1 snail - you've got a full on infestation already.

As for sinking driftwood or spiderwood. I have a 5 gal bucket and a big rock for exactly that job. It can takes as long as 2 weeks to get the darn things to get waterlogged.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Reckon said:


> It's a hygrophila species I think. Maybe sp. Stricta.
> As for what could be snail eggs - when in doubt just try to get rid of the anyways. But that being said, if you see 1 snail - you've got a full on infestation already.
> 
> As for sinking driftwood or spiderwood. I have a 5 gal bucket and a big rock for exactly that job. It can takes as long as 2 weeks to get the darn things to get waterlogged.


It is a hygrophila, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/new-member-victoria-here-rare-plants-anyone-211297/ - Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'  The ludwigia Repens took me a long time to get it to fully be emersed.. I wonder how fast will it melt the moment I submerge it again.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wyvc said:


> It is a hygrophila, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/new-member-victoria-here-rare-plants-anyone-211297/ - Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'  The ludwigia Repens took me a long time to get it to fully be emersed.. I wonder how fast will it melt the moment I submerge it again.


Ha! No fair, I don't see any variegations on its leaves.

It is tough on the plant to go back and forth in their emersed and submersed forms - there's always a chance it wont' make it.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I think the temperature is not important for emersed plant growth... I have this huge wabikusa going with plants from Lawson (rare plants ;D.. purple bamboo, acmella repens) and its growing like crazy! Just got to make sure it gets used to being outside of water.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Dou said:


> I think the temperature is not important for emersed plant growth... I have this huge wabikusa going with plants from Lawson (rare plants ;D.. purple bamboo, acmella repens) and its growing like crazy! Just got to make sure it gets used to being outside of water.


Hi Dou, just temperature sure, but temperature affects evaporation and therefore humidity. I'm not a huge fan of covering up my dry starts much less something that would grow on a waterfall . ( My home has no heating so temps at night can go down ~12 degrees, and usually around 20 degrees at noon. Water temp seems to be around 16 degrees )


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Wyvc said:


> Hi Dou, just temperature sure, but temperature affects evaporation and therefore humidity. I'm not a huge fan of covering up my dry starts much less something that would grow on a waterfall . ( My home has no heating so temps at night can go down ~12 degrees, and usually around 20 degrees at noon. Water temp seems to be around 16 degrees )


My home is pretty similar. Looks like you got a lot of cool things going so I'm following with interest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Alright, my shrimps are dying now. Counted 3 so far and i'm sure more are going to die. The last thing I expected was ammonia to show up on my tap.


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Tube in plastic container is tap, outside is tank. Visible ammonia in both but tap seems like 1 ppm.. I used seachem safe already, luckily i didn't top off my cherry tank yet.


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

Hope the shrimp survive. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

Any update on this?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

